# Window Deflectors



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I researched all that was available, and preferred the style of the Weathertech brand ones. They are in channel but sit much tighter to the car(don't really stick out). 

I only bought the front set(another advantage, you don't need to buy all 4), because I never have rear seat passengers and with the angle of back window it apeared the rear window one acts like a scoop and arn't very aerodynamic.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

The in-channel ones definitely look a lot cleaner. Any issues with then falling out? How do they stay?

I wouldn't really need back ones wither but I'd get all four just to make it look uniform.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

McNeo said:


> The in-channel ones definitely look a lot cleaner. Any issues with then falling out? How do they stay?
> 
> I wouldn't really need back ones wither but I'd get all four just to make it look uniform.


The way the front ones go in, there is no way they can fall out. The back ones require some tape if I remember correctly from the instructions. Here is a post on the forum with some photos of the Weathertech deflectors. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-cruze-parts/10196-weathertech-vent-visors-oem-floor-mats.html


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Reading that post I remember some other reports of weird issues with the auto-up on the driver window (not due to deflectors).

Hmmm...

I do like these ones because they're so low profile, I just don't want any weird issues.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I should also add since these are in track, it took a bit of pulling and tweaking of the deflector to get the windows to go up and down nicely. At first both windows would not go up all the way without hitting the deflector. 

I too will probably buy the rear window ones at a later date for the same reason you mentioned, but thought it was nice you can buy separately so if you need to replace down the road you can without buying an entire set. 

If you have not you should see how far off the car the offical GM window deflectors sit, kinda look ridiculous.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

McNeo said:


> Reading that post I remember some other reports of weird issues with the auto-up on the driver window (not due to deflectors).
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> I do like these ones because they're so low profile, I just don't want any weird issues.


I was thinking along the same lines when I bought mine, however besides initial tweaking I have not had any issues since. I installed mine in January at -10F so that could have attributed to the tweaking I needed to do at first. 

When I first installed the auto up window would not work, in fact my window would stop going up slightly past 90%. I don't think I had the deflector seated in the channel right when this was happening. Wish I would have bought these the first week I had my cruze, so nice!


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

This is the way I'm leaning, thanks for the info.

I'm gonna see if anyone else has any input (and sober up) before ordering but I definitely want something.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have the in channel visors and I love them!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I've got the in channel ones Ave brand iirc love em, had a second pair of hands to install them just to hold them good while I rolled the window up. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Weathertech 
Weathertech 
Weathertech 
Weathertech 
Weathertech 

I did AVS in channel and they are crappola. Had one break on install (and I have done in channels before)
The weathertechs come in dark and light tint (I got light to compliment light window tints)
The ones in the front come all the way down past where your tweeter is and meets the bottom of the window line. Very aerodynamic.
With that said, they are a bit noise, but they certainly keep wind out and vent well. I love the look, they are lower profile (stick out less) than the AVS brand.

They will be squeaky for almost a month with rolling windows up and down. It works in though and quiets down.
They are expensive but are phenomenal.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Your post makes me really glad I bought the weathertech ones! Do yours say made in Germany on them?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I should also add since these are in track, it took a bit of pulling and tweaking of the deflector to get the windows to go up and down nicely. At first both windows would not go up all the way without hitting the deflector.


I have had that same problem on a few cars with in channel deflectors as they do take up some needed space in the channel. After time they developed a small crack in the corner and finally had the corner break off. They also cover more window than the outside mounts do which actually doesn't look good to me on the rear windows of my wife's Civic. They also sit so close to the window it is impossible to get between them and the window to clean. YMMV.


----------

